# Box Hinge Jig



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Anybody have a home made plans or photos of a jig for routing out hinges for boxes? 

Thanks,
Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

They make so many hinges, what kind are you using ?
The easy way to put in a slot for the hinge, is to use the router table with a 1/4" router bit.
Just tape the box together and drop and slot.this will hide the hinge in the top and sides.
Or you can made a quick rectangular jig out of plastic and clamp it to the top and the bottom.
By the way how did the slip in hinges work out. ?

But here are some links .


http://www.woodshopdemos.com/cmt-jr17.htm
http://www.woodshopdemos.com/incr-hn1.htm
http://www.bealltool.com/products/hardware/
http://www.bealltool.com/products/

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Bob! Thanks for the info. Actually I am not using any but I am just thinking ahead. I did get the slot hinges but haven't used them yet. I need to build the jig base etc. so I can use it on the drill press. I have a couple small boxes to make and I will try them out on that. I have some larger boxes that I will be making for next Christmas that I will want to use traditional box hinges. Not necessarily Brusso $$$$ but they are nice hinges. Will have to see. That Beal hinge jig looks worth the money if you do alot of hinges but I wonder if it will only work with Brusso hinges? I have to read thru that material again at Lucas's site and book mark it. 
Hey Bob, are you going to do a Blog? With your inginuity and woodworking knowledge you should have tons of material and lots to talk about. I have enjoyed your presence here at the forums, you would be a natural on a blog! Think about it.
Thanks
Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Here's a snapshot of a jig I made and use on small boxes and some doors it's a easy one to make and use, just clamp it to the box get your small router out and popin a 1/4" bit and a 5/16" brass guide or a bit with a bearing on it (pattern bit short type) drop and make a pass or two and your done you will need to use a small sq.end chisel sometimes to clean out the corners for sq.hinges.

Blog, not to sure about it yet,kinda holding back to see what goes on with it.

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Bob. Man, that is pretty slick! Your pretty darn good at making these jigs! 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Thanks , I do enjoy making jigs, anyone can do something once but to do it over and over the same way it takes a jig or a pattern. 
I can't reinvent the wheel but I can make it run smoother and like the challange .
Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

I forgot to tell you what bit works best with this plastic jig, putting in the hinge slot. (dado)
The 1/4" shank 1/2' OD bit is real short (about 3/16" high) and the 1/2 shank one is about the same with a real thin bearing and lock collar for the bearing.
They both are true plunge bits that's to say the carb.cutter is on the side and the top of the cutter (bit)
They also work great for recessing a candy dish and trays and tops/lids for the boxes. 
With a small jig to keep the lid or dish in place on the top of the router table you can just drop it down on top of the bit and plow out the stock, works neat and clean and flush. 

here's a link to the bits I use. ▼

MLCS Dado Clean Out bits
#5382 and the #7684

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_dado.html

Bj 




challagan said:


> Thanks Bob. Man, that is pretty slick! Your pretty darn good at making these jigs!
> 
> Corey


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

challagan said:


> Anybody have a home made plans or photos of a jig for routing out hinges for boxes?
> 
> Thanks,
> Corey


Corey
I find it simple to Knock up a simple jig from MDF when I am inserting hinges 
Butt. Barrel. Soss. Bar Flap . Concealed. no matter what.
This is one I use to insert Barrell hinges and Butt Hinges which is similar to my Moticeing Jig(Illustrated) all that is required is to reposition the fence and change the template guide and cutter


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Tom, simple little jig! Thanks for posting it. 

corey


----------

